# Cleaning product to remove dead bugs on front of camper ??



## 125128 (Jun 27, 2009)

is there a GOOD product to help remove all the dead bugs from the front of the camper , particuarly the bonnet and the front of the bed above the cab , the latter tends to attract more suicide bombing insects then anything else . 
I don't want to clean it with the wrong product and find I've damaged the fibreglass .

thanks very much .


----------



## Tmax (Aug 5, 2006)

I use a pad I got from Lakeland shop, it is like a sponge inside a plastic net cover. Just use with soap and water but you dont have to scrub with it so no danger of damage.


Tom


Toujours a Vacances !


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Ciao, I spray on my own concentrated mix of Fenwicks & water, let it soak in for a minute or two, and then wash off with hose/brush.
saluti,
eddied


----------

